# Cant chirp? Anyone?



## Andys05GTO (May 9, 2007)

Guys,
I have a 05 m6 with intake and exhaust and cant chirp second gear. I shut off traction control and started to roll in first gear. I punched it and brought it up to redline and quickly shifted second and couldnt get the tires to chirp. My 04 spec-v sentra has no problem chirping the tires on the 1-2 shift. Do you think there is something wrong with the car possibly? The car feels strong i know its defintly got plenty of power but something has to be wrong. Any ideas on what i should do?
Thanks


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm thinkin driver rather than car. Drive more agressively. Think violence.

You should be able to do more than chirp the tires on the 1-2 shift. You should get a nice 1 sec squeal of protest and a chirp on the 2-3 shift every time. Let that clutch out baby. Keep the revs up around 6,000. Set that sucka free.

The reason your Sentra squeaked 2nd was weight transfer off the front wheels. Totally different. If the GTO were wrong wheel drive you wouldn't be able to launch worth a damn with 400 FtLb of torque.

Of course, you may have the camshaft oil bypass vent problem too.


----------



## 02MillenniumVette (Dec 3, 2006)

Not being able to chirp second is not a bad thing. Means you are getting traction. I wish mine would only chirp second. I can spin 1-3 and if its winter I can spin 4th also. Ive had several occasions where I was racing someone and I was going 120+ and spinning the tires. But thats another story. Once you get it into second let go of that clutch fast and hit the accelerator as hard as you can and you should be able to spin it. :cheers


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Grab a can of Armor All and douse the rear tires liberally. You'll be able to spin the tires in 1-2-3-4 and 5th.:cheers


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

get cheaper tires .... or make more torque


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

could possibly be you? but it could be a little bit of clutch give, i.e. clutch is slipping


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

No ****! Wish I could chirp or spin instead of all the crazy wheel hop 
I get.


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

Andy I know what you mean bro... I thinks its just the rear wheel drive that makes the difference. I used to chirp my Tiburon on 3-4 no problem... but you have to figure it was just because all of the weight was off of the front. You should actually be glad you can't chirp because it means the power is gettin to the ground = good thing


----------



## Andys05GTO (May 9, 2007)

I appreciate all the feedback. I am waiting for my kooks to come in then im going to get the car dyno tuned at eastside/mongillos. Then we will see if there is any power issues with the car. Im guessing with a full exhaust and intake the car should put down 350-380 whp on a dynojet correct?


----------



## OldDog (Mar 1, 2007)

*Chirping*

We must have slicker streets in Maryland.  I get loads of wheel hop in 1st and can chirp 1-2 and 2-3 without doggin the car very hard. I have spun 3-4 but can't really hear the chirp. I just put on new tires so things are better now.


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

Really? On my bone stock 06 I was able to get sideways in 1st, 2nd, and quite out of line into 3rd.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Andys05GTO said:


> Guys,
> I have a 05 m6 with intake and exhaust and cant chirp second gear. I shut off traction control and started to roll in first gear. I punched it and brought it up to redline and quickly shifted second and couldnt get the tires to chirp. My 04 spec-v sentra has no problem chirping the tires on the 1-2 shift. Do you think there is something wrong with the car possibly? The car feels strong i know its defintly got plenty of power but something has to be wrong. Any ideas on what i should do?
> Thanks


There's something wrong if you can't break loose when applying power as you have written above. Its not better traction, its lack of torque to the wheels. As others have advised could be in your technique or more likely mechanical in nature, like the engine not producing power due to the cam oil vent problem, weak clutch or problems in the differential.

You should have a better idea after the dyno if you have a power train mechanical problem.



OldDog said:


> We must have slicker streets in Maryland.  I get loads of wheel hop in 1st and can chirp 1-2 and 2-3 without doggin the car very hard. I have spun 3-4 but can't really hear the chirp. I just put on new tires so things are better now.


I've had some seriously scary wheel hop when diggin in from a stop and from a roll, as well as hard throttle on 2nd gear shifting. Hopping with loud banging so bad you'd think the differential wasn't bolted in place properly. A week ago I did a burn in my driveway by slightly rolling backward toward the street with the grade. Had the TC off and dropped the clutch at 5500 RPM. Left a dual black stripe 40 ft long before coming off the gas as the garage door was starting to loom large. Had to tell my wife the left foot slipped off the clutch. Today had an altercation with a motorcycle on Rt 40 by the I-70 merge heading west. Caught some rubber in each gear thru 4, TC on and no radical hop like I've had in the past. My cars only got 1700 miles on it and the factory 18 inch rubber. 

So I don't think anything is written in stone about hop, chirping or solid burns,,, except if you can't get even a little with this car, then you've got a problem.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

*chirp*

never mind just a chirp.. you should be able to rip the tires off the rims in 2nd,, you just need to practice a little,, get the RPM's up a little hight when you hit 2nd .. I have a Automatic ,, and I can smoke the hell out of mine in 2 and 3rd and I can get mine a little sideways when it hits 4th


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Your problem is the 1st-4th feature.:rofl: 

I agree drive more aggressively. I can get them to chirp going to 3rd sometimes.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

*chirp*

Just have a little patients, and practice.. you will get the hang of it. as long as your clutch is OK and not slipping


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Interesting. I've never done a full blown burnout in 1st, but I have broken the tires loose hitting second, and chirped them hitting 3rd.


----------



## sjbbq (Nov 8, 2004)

*2nd gear rubber*

In my 2004 stock 4 speed auto , i get more than a chirp even in Drive. Suggest pushing right foot to the floor. I found that the difference between 3/4 to the floor equals head snap.


----------



## Andys05GTO (May 9, 2007)

What is the cam oil vent problem exactly? I searched and this is the only post this term has come up in.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Andys05GTO said:


> What is the cam oil vent problem exactly? I searched and this is the only post this term has come up in.


Search the tech section of ls1gto.com


----------



## Andys05GTO (May 9, 2007)

I must not know how to search cause im not finding anything about cam oil vent problems in our cars. I did a search with "cam and oil" then "Cam oil vent" and nothing. Can anybody just tell me what it is?
Thanks


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Andys05GTO said:


> I must not know how to search cause im not finding anything about cam oil vent problems in our cars. I did a search with "cam and oil" then "Cam oil vent" and nothing. Can anybody just tell me what it is?
> Thanks


http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=13042&page=2

The cam oil vent problem doesn't exist. There is no such thing as camshaft oil bypass vents. :rofl: See last post on page of attached link.

It was a wise-ass post in another thread by your's truly in response to some whining by another newbie who can't drive. He was sure there must be something wrong with his GTO because he could barely beat Civics. It's always the car's fault.....of course. 

I simply gave him the required GTO fault he needed to explain his inability to drive. Neurosis is a wonderful thing to play with. And, judging by the life this particular piece of bullcrap took on, there is a lot of neurosis out there to play with.

Geez, I thought somebody would call me on it when I told the guy to lick the tailpipe soot and bend down and sniff the exhaust while his buddy revved the engine. Apparently, I was aiming a bit high and the satire went right over all the mullets.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=13042&page=2
> ... Apparently, I was aiming a bit high and the satire went right over all the mullets.


HEY NOW!!!! I don't have enough hair to even HAVE a mullet


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

sjbbq said:


> In my 2004 stock 4 speed auto , i get more than a chirp even in Drive. Suggest pushing right foot to the floor. I found that the difference between 3/4 to the floor equals head snap.


Hmm, mine's an 04 A4 also and I've never gotten a chirp on the 1-2 shift. I have a predator tuner and since I flashed it, it shifts bang on at redline. I don't think I couldn't be getting full throttle out of it.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=13042&page=2
> 
> The cam oil vent problem doesn't exist. There is no such thing as camshaft oil bypass vents. :rofl: See last post on page of attached link.
> 
> ...


I have to admit you lulled me in on the cam vent bit by referencing a TSB and I swallowed hook line and sinker with the explanation you included. With 29 years of engineering experience on large slow speed marine propulsion diesel engines (900 mm bore X 2780 mm stroke producing 4000 shaft HP per cylinder @ 102 RPM) I've had oil related crankcase venting problems that will cause that engines governor to override the speed setting and lower the fuel rack position to reduce HP as an engine specific safety feature. Thanks for fessing up, I didn't take you for a poser with no real interest in helping Andys05 out. I was wondering why I couldn't find the TSB you posted in the other thread. Too bad the Internet doesn't have smell vision, could have avoided stepping in your BS. I figured your tail pipe sniff & taste test was some personal alternative to having a morning jolt instead of a cup of coffee and wasn't gonna insult you by pointing out how stupid it sounded to be going down on the exhaust tips. 

I'm new to the boards, have no history with the LS2 engine and just a few months with my GTO. This forum and LS1 are great sources of information for the unknowing to learn from those who have been round longer. My general nature is to think the best of and in people when their providing information in response to a question even if its not a text book knowledge caliber type request. You have shown yourself to me to be the real mullet of this forum by providing misinformation cloaked as fact. 

Red Beard


----------



## jim2527 (May 28, 2007)

sjbbq said:


> In my 2004 stock 4 speed auto , i get more than a chirp even in Drive. Suggest pushing right foot to the floor. I found that the difference between 3/4 to the floor equals head snap.


Mine digs in on the 1-2 and spins them nicely. Stock A4.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat;119174
My general nature is to think the best of and in people when their providing information in response to a question even if its not a text book knowledge caliber type request. You have shown yourself to me to be the real mullet of this forum by providing misinformation cloaked as fact.
Red Beard[/QUOTE said:


> Hee Hee Hee!
> 
> Popeye, you're on a car forum. The tug boat forum is down the pier, last berth on the left.
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> Hee Hee Hee!
> 
> Popeye, you're on a car forum. The tug boat forum is down the pier, last berth on the left.


Akkkka, so me goat wont run on spinach? 

With only one hair I can't quite grow the mullet like your sportin but I gots me a pipe so we can share that hemp you've been smokin. Then next time I'll be able to spot your inside your own mind personal joke when its not so obvious.

I am what I am's and proud to have served my country for 29 years. In marine jargon, port side is the left side when facing forward. Right side is starboard. Forward is the pointy end and the stern is where you need a good kick placed for your TSB hoax. :lol: 



Wing_Nut said:


> By the way, the real problem with the LS2 is low current to the plugs. You can check for this by pulling off the #4 and #8 plug wires and touching #4 to your tongue while pissing on #8. If you get a jolt that makes your eyes spin and your willie smoke. The car's OK and you've found true love.


I'm disappointed, tried it but nothing happened! Should I have put the key in the ignition and cranked it over while trying this?  



Wing_Nut said:


> Sounds like you were emotionally vulnerable and got hurt. The Oprah forum is holding a spot for you.
> 
> JOEYK97 seems to know next to nothing about high performance rear drive cars and constantly obsesses about beating ricers while looking to lay off blame for his lack of skill with the car. I just can't resist the temptation to exploit that kind of neurosis.


I haven't gotten over being dropped on my head during birth by what should have been the Doc's trusting hands.  Who dropped you on yours?


Maybe JOEYK97 doesn't know jack, so what if he does or doesn't. That's why he's asking on a forum for GTO's. If dumb questions offend you to the point you feel the need to post up what turned out to be a hoax, then consider checking out Doctor Phil's forum for your need to be a poser.  Or does your problem stem from years of performing your exhaust gas analysis technique?

I've raised my kids to adulthood and have patience to answer all types of questions if I have the answer or the discretion to ignore them if I think they are just too stupid for a response. If people have the answer, they don't waste time in asking a question on this or any other forum.

I do laugh at the ingenuity of your sense of humor on other posts and believe the ArmorAll bit was great in this thread. I didn't like getting caught up in your personal inside joke on this kid because I believed the TSB part of your power loss post to be factual and referenced it in a reply to Andys05 (frankly, if you can't spin wheels on this car you've got a problem and that isn't a question needing a Ph.D. to answer either) in this thread. 

So yea, I'm a dumbass for referring to your TSB post. Why the sudden honesty in fessing up, did it stem from knowing the false TSB you posted for JOEYK would find its way back to you and out of fear of being looked down upon for that post, your now claiming it was just a joke on him? Either way your not looking any brighter then myself. So, great job ya got more then your targeted forum member by wasting peoples time in researching a bogus TSB. Is that the reaction you need to read to feel superior? If so notch one up on your keyboard, you are "THE KILLER CLOWN" :cheers 

Red Beard


----------



## Andys05GTO (May 9, 2007)

Well guys i have a apointment at 10 am tomorrow at victor research to dyno my car. They are going to dyno it for 65 bucks and give me 3 pulls. Though i dont need 3 pulls so i will talk to him tomorrow regarding that. This will answer alot of questions regarding my lack of chirp. If the engine is strong then we know its probably me or my clutch. I will let you all know.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Why the sudden honesty in fessing up, did it stem from knowing the false TSB you posted for JOEYK would find its way back to you and out of fear of being looked down upon for that post, your now claiming it was just a joke on him?


Dude, do you think anyone else that I advised to lick the tailpipe and suck CO2 took that post seriously? :rofl: I didn't fess up, I took pity on some of the slower forum Marines who weren't able to separate sarcasm from reality. Geesh, I was just trying to save you from wasting your time when it became obvious you weren't gonna take that beach all by yourself there sailor.



Red Bearded Goat said:


> Either way you're not looking any brighter than myself.


Oh, I think I am. Guess the Marines weren't looking for a few good men who could spell. I took the liberty of correcting your spelling in the quote above.



Red Bearded Goat said:


> So, great job ya got more then your targeted forum member by wasting peoples time in researching a bogus TSB. Is that the reaction you need to read to feel superior?
> 
> Red Beard


Well no.......but you have made the whole thing quite entertaining. You seem to be taking this joke post really hard. Do you have trouble admitting your mistakes? A need to be "right" (starboard for you) all the time? I'd be happy to counsel you.

Seriously, enough already.

And Port is where you park the boat or a bottle of dessert wine from Portugal.


----------



## Andys05GTO (May 9, 2007)

Dyno numbers are in. The car put down 335 whp and 330 whp so there is nothing wrong with the car. It has to either be myself or the clutch. These number seems pretty right on I think for intake and exhaust without a tune......right?


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

My 05 a4 did 347rwhp/ 350rwtq stock. 376/377 with headers, exhaust, and a nitrous tune. Hope that gives you some comparison numbers that will help.

Chris


----------



## Andys05GTO (May 9, 2007)

Cadsbury said:


> My 05 a4 did 347rwhp/ 350rwtq stock. 376/377 with headers, exhaust, and a nitrous tune. Hope that gives you some comparison numbers that will help.
> 
> Chris


Well I was worried my car wasnt making enough power and thats why I couldnt chirp 2nd. I am going to continue and install my kooks and get the car tuned now. I just didnt want to continue modding the car if it only put down 250whp or something rediculously low. But 335whp on a crappy hot day on a 2WD 248 DynoJet is fine in my book.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> Dude, do you think anyone else that I advised to lick the tailpipe and suck CO2 took that post seriously?


KILLA CLOWN, I can't say for other people what they made out of that post. But I can say nobody can read your minds intent, only the written word. The TSB paragraph was convincing followed by the obvious stab at humor in your second paragraph. Paragraphs are changes in thought processes or direction in a written letter. No, I do not have a crystal ball to peer into your minds intent when you group wording that's filled with convincing but bogus info and follow it with a separated group of words containing humor. I must not have written this point clearly enough in my previous post for your hazy mind to follow.



Wing_Nut said:


> I didn't fess up, I took pity on some of the slower forum Marines who weren't able to separate sarcasm from reality.


Oh, your Mr. T now with the all the gold chains around your neck taking pity on the fool. Read above crystal ball reference until you understand it. 



Wing_Nut said:


> Guess the Marines weren't looking for a few good men who could spell. I took the liberty of correcting your spelling in the quote above.


Hey, nice trick and better than spell check. Give that dog a bone, good boy. Can you sit, roll over and heal too?



Wing_Nut said:


> Do you have trouble admitting your mistakes? A need to be "right" (starboard for you) all the time? I'd be happy to counsel you.


I believe I addressed my culpability and intentions in my previous posts. But I'll reiterate for you since your displaying a slow comprehension level of the King's English. Yes, I was a dumbass for believing your bogus TSB post and passed it along as factual when trying to help another member out who asked a question that it might have helped if it were true. No, I'm not right 100% of the time. My GPA for engineering school was only 3.87. Your cerebral lacking counsel is the reason this exchange started and has continued, I'll pass. 



Wing_Nut said:


> And Port is where you park the boat or a bottle of dessert wine from Portugal.


You don't park a ship, it is docked at a wharf, pier, berth or key unless it is riding at anchorage on the hook and can be found out of the water in a dry-dock that either floats itself or in a permanently fixed location called a Graving dock. They are beached intentionally in India and Pakistan to scrape or accidentally when navigational errors occur. But never parked. Boats are suspended on each side of a vessel (as previously written, Port and Starboard) in the event a ship needs to be abandoned. Then they are lowered into the water to get away from a vessel in distress. Port wine is a fortified wine made in nearly all red wine producing regions of the world. It's made with a higher alcohol content (hence fortified by adding additional sugar beyond what the grapes can produce naturally) giving it a longer shelf life before flavor and quality diminishes over time. The sweetness from the added sugar has made it popular as a desert wine, but that was not the intent of Porto Vino for the Portuguese. It was preservation for long sea passages to the new world and African colony's.



Wing_Nut said:


> Well, no.......but you have made the whole thing quite entertaining. You seem to be taking this joke post really hard.
> 
> Seriously, enough already.


Always happy to help the unknowing out if I can and glad to read I've been entertaining you at the same time. Taking things hard? All I can say is what comes around goes around my friend. You started by putting out misinformation to screw with Joeyk for what ever twisted reason you need to justify your actions. I got caught up in your BS by passing along what sounded like good info mixed in with humor. I dislike posers and being duped, I've called you on it and you don't like that I did. You also have the power to end this or keep it rolling cause I never cut and run from a battle if you want to keep taking a run at me. 

That said, I won't keep this going on the thread as its wasting space and other peoples time. Take your next swing in a reply if you choose, I'll send you a PM if you want to keep heading in the direction were going.

:cheers


----------

